# Carbs don't make you fat



## PillarofBalance (Dec 6, 2016)

And the GI index is BS too. More on that later though...

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/27901033?dopt=Abstract

The above link suggests that there is not some magical mechanism that creates body fat due to insulin release post carb consumption.

I think a lot of you guys are missing out on better energy and more muscle gains due to your misplaced fear of carbohydrate intake.


----------



## trodizzle (Dec 6, 2016)

LOL, I went to the gym with my wife this AM. People were yapping on about carbs in the dry sauna. "I try and stay away from carbs" "Yeah, carbs make you fat" blah blah blah. TDEE bitches, calories trump carbs any day and I guarantee these fatties weren't paying any attention to the amount of calories they consumed, they were just dodging carbs thinking they are the end all be all to fat loss.


----------



## bigdog (Dec 6, 2016)

carbs are my best friend!


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 6, 2016)

Good carbs won't make you fat..


----------



## Beedeezy (Dec 6, 2016)

Carbs? I'll take all of them!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Dec 6, 2016)

Bro Bundy said:


> Good carbs won't make you fat..



Carbs good or bad whatever that means won't make you fat


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 6, 2016)

PillarofBalance said:


> Carbs good or bad whatever that means won't make you fat



french fries get me fat..I know the whole macro thing if it all fits it should work..but u gotta admit all carbs are not the same..U get much more out of oatmeal then a soda


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 6, 2016)

PillarofBalance said:


> Carbs good or bad whatever that means won't make you fat



I dont feel the same on bread as i do on sweet potato ..thats what i mean by good and bad carbs..I react very strongly to carbs in my diet pob ..It can have a positive effect or negative depending on how reckless I am


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Dec 6, 2016)

Bro Bundy said:


> I dont feel the same on bread as i do on sweet potato ..thats what i mean by good and bad carbs..I react very strongly to carbs in my diet pob ..It can have a positive effect or negative depending on how reckless I am



Other people are the opposite so it ultimately boils down to personal preference. If you like sweet potatoes then by all means devour that shit like it was good sweaty pussy


----------



## PillarofBalance (Dec 6, 2016)

Bro Bundy said:


> french fries get me fat..I know the whole macro thing if it all fits it should work..but u gotta admit all carbs are not the same..U get much more out of oatmeal then a soda



French fries are also loaded with fats too don't forget. And at 9 cals per gram in fat it's much easier to blow your cals for the day with that.

If you eat 40 grams of carbs in oats versus 40 grams of carbs from soda your body only sees 40 grams of carbs and it does its thing.  

Yeah some people dont feel optimal from carbs like pasta and bread. Some get bloated or kind of sluggish feeling.  They do better with rice or potatoes maybe.  Some absolutely thrive on a keto diet.

But the important take away that I want to make sure you understand Bundy is that there is no one macro that causes fatness more than any other.  Fatness comes from too many calories.

Once that point is understood you then can move on from there and look at what's the best macro breakdown for the way you train.

The right diet is the one that works for YOU. I wouldn't ever lecture at you or anyone for saying - when I eat sugary stuff I don't feel energized I feel like shit. Nothing wrong there at all.

The only time I start avoiding "junk" carbs is when I am watching my intake to lose fat. This is only because when I am starving I would much rather have two cups of jasmine rice versus 3 oreos.  

Make sense?


----------



## IHI (Dec 6, 2016)

I've had 3 carbs built for my various racing engines by Pro Systems. Carbs are expensive as phuck for good ones.


----------



## trodizzle (Dec 7, 2016)

"


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 7, 2016)

PillarofBalance said:


> French fries are also loaded with fats too don't forget. And at 9 cals per gram in fat it's much easier to blow your cals for the day with that.
> 
> If you eat 40 grams of carbs in oats versus 40 grams of carbs from soda your body only sees 40 grams of carbs and it does its thing.
> 
> ...



yes it does


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Dec 7, 2016)

ThePhantom said:


> Carbs/protein 4cal a gram. Fat is 9, alcohol is 7.  It is true.  You can have a sweet potato-complex carb, now you fry it and it garbage.  empty calories that add no benefit like sofa and chips is what kills our gains or metabolism. Not trying to preach or get long winded i think we all know what good and bad



You're not in a position to be preaching. Respectfully, I encourage you to research human nutrition some more


----------



## ECKSRATED (Dec 7, 2016)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> You're not in a position to be preaching. Respectfully, I encourage you to research human nutrition some more



I don't know why this made me laugh. Poor guy


----------



## ECKSRATED (Dec 7, 2016)

A gram of alcohol is 7 calories? What?


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 7, 2016)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> You're not in a position to be preaching. Respectfully, I encourage you to research human nutrition some more



hahahaha doc cuts like a razor


----------



## ThePhantom (Dec 7, 2016)

I'm cut pretty bad is there a real doc in here?


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Dec 7, 2016)

ECKSRATED said:


> A gram of alcohol is 7 calories? What?



It's true. Alcohol has almost as many calories per gram as fat.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Dec 7, 2016)

ThePhantom said:


> It's factual based info no disrespect the facts dont care who agrees or not.



Which is exactly why you're incorrect but feel free to post objective data to support your assertion so that we may critique it.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Dec 7, 2016)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> It's true. Alcohol has almost as many calories per gram as fat.



I did not know that. So a gram of 100 percent alcohol has 7 calories? Interesting. Never heard that before.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Dec 7, 2016)

ECKSRATED said:


> I did not know that. So a gram of 100 percent alcohol has 7 calories? Interesting. Never heard that before.



1 gram of ETOH, ethanol, has 7 calories yes you sexy beast. Now get those post workout carbs in lol


----------



## CardinalJacked (Dec 7, 2016)

ThePhantom said:


> I'm cut pretty bad is there a real doc in here?



I'm a doctor


----------



## snake (Dec 7, 2016)

PillarofBalance said:


> I think a lot of you guys are missing out on better energy and more muscle gains due to your misplaced fear of carbohydrate intake.



I'm not 100% sure on this but I think POB and I agree on something. I better read over that again; I must have missed something.


----------



## transcend2007 (Dec 7, 2016)

POB what you've written in common sense and many people want to believe there is a magic bullet to nutrition and fitness.  

Who really wants to hear exercise more eat less to get more fit....when pretty much everyone knows that's exactly how it works.  That's why people spend billions on every nutritional fad that comes out.  "Eat exactly the same as you do now and with no exercise our pill will get you in shape in 30 days."  It's complete horse shlt, but it's what lazy people want to hear.

It's the same with carbs.  I've done the Adkins diet and it does work.  But, its not because it eliminate carbs.  It's because you reduces the overall calories you consume.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Dec 7, 2016)

ThePhantom said:


> Carbs/protein 4cal a gram. Fat is 9, alcohol is 7.  It is true.  You can have a sweet potato-complex carb, now you fry it and it garbage.  empty calories that add no benefit like sofa and chips is what kills our gains or metabolism. Not trying to preach or get long winded i think we all know what good and bad



Fat isn't an empty calorie its required.  Soda and chips kill gains and metabolism? Can you support this with something concrete? We don't all know what's good and bad...

What's healthy eating?
Vegan - plant foods only
Keto moron - zero carb 
Bodybuilders- eat clean 40/40/20 rule 
Me - not eating excessively over maintenance otherwise who cares 
 And so on.

There is no one right answer.


----------



## Joliver (Dec 7, 2016)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> It's true. Alcohol has almost as many calories per gram as fat.



SON OF A BIIIIIITCH!!! Awww....awww the humanity!!!! Every goal I've ever had (other than have no long term memories) just stepped out of reach!!


----------



## GearGoddess (Dec 7, 2016)

I found this to being the most common fear for females... that and eating fat. So many times I hear the "if I eat fat, I will be fat" or "if I eat carbs, I will be fat and bloated" ...so many people do not have common sense and believe in low fat/low carb only... 

One of my biggest pet peeves is someone saying that they don't like to diet... yet they don't realize they are on one... no matter what you eat, it's your diet. I may be on a clean diet, cutting diet, lean bulk diet.... you may be on a McDonalds and other fast food diet, juicing diet, other fad diet.... it's still diet... DIET is whatever you choose to eat. Period. 

My fave quote, "You are what you eat"


----------



## MS1605 (Dec 7, 2016)

DNP and all this talk about shitty foods is making me hungry. Going to eat some brownies **** you all.


----------



## Tren4Life (Dec 7, 2016)

*** fighting urge to make a smart ass comment ***


----------



## PillarofBalance (Dec 8, 2016)

Tren4Life said:


> *** fighting urge to make a smart ass comment ***



Well stop doing that this instant.


----------



## ThePhantom (Dec 8, 2016)

I would be happy to support it.  What I stated was in the NASM nutrition course.  Tell me exactly what you want and I will provide it.  Simply saying sofa and chips are "empty calories" meaning they provide a lot of calories but little health benefit, there for no real support for growth and metabolism.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Dec 8, 2016)

ThePhantom said:


> I would be happy to support it.  What I stated was in the NASM nutrition course.  Tell me exactly what you want and I will provide it.  Simply saying sofa and chips are "empty calories" meaning they provide a lot of calories but little health benefit, there for no real support for growth and metabolism.



Please explain the following:

1) why is a sweet potato that is fried garbage?

2)  how do empty calories such as soda and chips equate to garbage?

3) how do empty calories kill gains and/or metabolism?


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Dec 8, 2016)

ThePhantom said:


> You can have a sweet potato-complex carb, now you fry it and it garbage.  empty calories that add no benefit like sofa and chips is *what kills our gains or metabolism.*



I want you to post scientific evidence supporting that eating empty calories "kills our gains or metabolism". In other words, it is actually detrimental to muscle growth and damages our metabolism. 

Hint: I know for a fact that this is bullshit and there is zero data to support you but I want to see you try to justify this BS anyway.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Dec 8, 2016)

Take that shit to the science section. Lol


----------



## ECKSRATED (Dec 8, 2016)

Or wait is this the science section? Damnit


----------



## ThePhantom (Dec 8, 2016)

you know just leave as BS that's cool I'm not going to post anything on the matter.  Was trying to help and now I regret posting.  Peace!


----------



## ToolSteel (Dec 8, 2016)

ThePhantom said:


> you know just leave as BS that's cool I'm not going to post anything on the matter.  Was trying to help and now I regret posting.  Peace!


Bud this is the science and studies section. If you want to post "facts" here, have references ready. 
You're more than welcome to share your opinions elsewhere on the board, and in fact I'd even encourage you to do so for the sake of discussion. Just not here.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Dec 8, 2016)

ThePhantom said:


> you know just leave as BS that's cool I'm not going to post anything on the matter.  You can believe what you want and I will believe what the scientific data I studied and passed supports.   Was trying to help and now I regret posting.  Peace!



Typical. So in other words you cannot defend your statements which we already know are indefensible. 


Breaking news: Doc just had a burger with a fried egg, French fries, and a Pepsi. He unknowingly just destroyed all his gains


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Dec 8, 2016)

ToolSteel said:


> Bud this is the science and studies section. If you want to post "facts" here, have references ready.
> Opinions can be shared elsewhere on the board.



I would dry (maybe even wet) hump the shit out of your leg right now.


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Dec 8, 2016)

ToolSteel said:


> Bud this is the science and studies section. If you want to post "facts" here, have references ready.
> You're more than welcome to share your opinions elsewhere on the board, and in fact I'd even encourage you to do so for the sake of discussion. Just not here.



Well said. 
I edited his post slightly after he claimed to "believe what the scientific data studied and passed supports" - the BS meter was getting way out of range and I don't like having my intelligence insulted so I had to step in.

While Doc is humping your leg, I will gladly treat you to some empty calories...perhaps a cookie or some kind


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Dec 8, 2016)

MrRippedZilla said:


> Well said.
> I edited his post slightly after he claimed to "believe what the scientific data studied and passed supports" - the BS meter was getting way out of range and I don't like having my intelligence insulted so I had to step in.
> 
> While Doc is humping your leg, I will gladly treat you to some empty calories...perhaps a cookie or some kind



Don't worry Zilla, your leg is next in my sights.


----------



## MS1605 (Dec 8, 2016)

Hide ya wife, hide ya kids and uh, hide ya legs cuz, Doc rape'n errybody round here.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 8, 2016)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> Don't worry Zilla, your leg is next in my sights.



I want his third leg..I give better head then docd...Ill bring scientific proof that I do next time I come around to back up my claims


----------



## PillarofBalance (Dec 8, 2016)

snake said:


> I'm not 100% sure on this but I think POB and I agree on something. I better read over that again; I must have missed something.



Nah we have agreed on this many times. Guys tend to over eat protein and under eat carbs and fats.


----------



## TriniJuice (Dec 8, 2016)

ThePhantom said:


> Carbs/protein 4cal a gram. Fat is 9, alcohol is 7.  It is true.  You can have a sweet potato-complex carb, now you fry it and it garbage.  empty calories that add no benefit like sofa and chips is what kills our gains or metabolism. Not trying to preach or get long winded i think we all know what good and bad



Who the hell would eat a sofa w/chips?

Hillbillies; Thats who......


----------



## TriniJuice (Dec 8, 2016)

Are vegetables worth adding to your diet?
I only started eating them cuz of that BBtrainer, I'd mix corn, string beans, and kidney beans together. Don't mind eating them but do they need to be eaten everyday?
I only see any nutritional value from vegetables if you eat like a gallon of it daily.....they're pretty useless IMO


----------



## Beezy (Jun 4, 2017)

So is there no difference in the speed at which certain carbs are broken down? Complex vs simple in terms of one being better for fueling a set or is all that nonsense too?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 4, 2017)

Beezy said:


> So is there no difference in the speed at which certain carbs are broken down? Complex vs simple in terms of one being better for fueling a set or is all that nonsense too?



Do you eat carbs while working out under the notion that those carbs you just ingested are what's going to fuel the next set you do? 

Of course not.

So the idea that one type is better than another for training is not accurate.

Glycogen is glycogen.


----------



## Beezy (Jun 4, 2017)

PillarofBalance said:


> Do you eat carbs while working out under the notion that those carbs you just ingested are what's going to fuel the next set you do?
> 
> Of course not.
> 
> ...



Haha! 
That is exactly what I do (before, not during). I always thought I needed complex carbs before lifting and simple after. But until I found this place the only people I knew who lifted we're on YouTube and bodybuilding.com


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jun 4, 2017)

PillarofBalance said:


> Do you eat carbs while working out under the notion that those carbs you just ingested are what's going to fuel the next set you do?
> 
> Of course not.
> 
> ...



So pretty much you're just addicted to pop tarts then? Lol


----------



## snake (Jun 4, 2017)

Beezy,

Just keep the tank full and you'll never run out.


----------



## Beezy (Jun 4, 2017)

snake said:


> Beezy,
> 
> Just keep the tank full and you'll never run out.



Thanks Snake,
It's only tough in the morning. I get up at 4:30 to lift because it's my only chance. I have no appetite at that time. Plus my preworkout is crap if I eat with it.


----------



## Beezy (Jun 4, 2017)

I think I need to pick up some pop tarts and keep them next to the bed


----------



## BigSwolePump (Jun 5, 2017)

Beezy said:


> So is there no difference in the speed at which certain carbs are broken down? Complex vs simple in terms of one being better for fueling a set or is all that nonsense too?


 Of course there is a difference in simple and complex carbs. Simple carbs breakdown and digest faster than complex carbs. Like POB said though, the carbs that you eat before a workout isn't what you are going to be using to fuel your workout unless its several hours before.


----------



## Jin (Jun 5, 2017)

Beezy said:


> Thanks Snake,
> It's only tough in the morning. I get up at 4:30 to lift because it's my only chance. I have no appetite at that time. Plus my preworkout is crap if I eat with it.





BigSwolePump said:


> Of course there is a difference in simple and complex carbs. Simple carbs breakdown and digest faster than complex carbs. Like POB said though, the carbs that you eat before a workout isn't what you are going to be using to fuel your workout unless its several hours before.[/I]
> 
> I take a scoop of Karbolyn before working out early AM. I have enough gas in the tank for an intense workout. It's 50g of carbs. I have it 30 min prior to lifting, so I'm not sure I agree with BSP that it isn't what is fueling my workouts. I've tried working out with just pre-workout before early AM sessions and it is no Bueno. I'm a big fan of Karbolyn pre-workout.
> 
> PM me for a discount code! I kid


----------



## BigSwolePump (Jun 5, 2017)

Jin said:


> I take a scoop of Karbolyn before working out early AM. I have enough gas in the tank for an intense workout. It's 50g of carbs. I have it 30 min prior to lifting, so I'm not sure I agree with BSP that it isn't what is fueling my workouts. I've tried working out with just pre-workout before early AM sessions and it is no Bueno. I'm a big fan of Karbolyn pre-workout.
> 
> PM me for a discount code! I kid


 50 grams of carbs is 200 calories. What do you do in the gym, take a nap?(joking). Anyway, think about that. Do you still think that you are using those carbs to fuel that workout?


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jun 5, 2017)

I work out in the morning and if I train on an empty stomach with just a pre workout I feel weak as shit but if I eat like a half hour before I 100% have more strength and energy. If I eat then wait a half hour to start training and take 2 hours to train then yeah I'm using up that food during my workout for sure.


----------



## Jin (Jun 5, 2017)

BigSwolePump said:


> 50 grams of carbs is 200 calories. What do you do in the gym, take a nap?(joking). Anyway, think about that. Do you still think that you are using those carbs to fuel that workout?



Hmm, I should clarify. 

Taking one one scoop currently whilst maintaining. Took a pre-workout scoop and intra-workout scoop during that last 4 month bulk. And yes, I feel that 100g of carb/400cal is enough for me to fuel a 2 hour workout.


----------



## Beezy (Jun 5, 2017)

Set the alarm for 3:30 this morning, pounded a oats/peanut butter/whey smoothie and passed out for another hour and fifteen. Woke up at 4:45, drank the pwo and headed to the gym for week 2-day 1 of PoB's bigger bench plan. Not bad at all... much better than an empty stomach.


----------



## BigSwolePump (Jun 5, 2017)

ECKSRATED said:


> I work out in the morning and if I train on an empty stomach with just a pre workout I feel weak as shit but if I eat like a half hour before I 100% have more strength and energy. If I eat then wait a half hour to start training and take 2 hours to train then yeah I'm using up that food during my workout for sure.


 I feel the same way on an empty stomach. If I am hungry, I can't lift for shit. I also can't lift on a full stomach either. I usually eat a banana before my workout. Its just enough sugar to get rid of the hunger feeling.


----------



## Beezy (Jun 5, 2017)

BigSwolePump said:


> I feel the same way on an empty stomach. If I am hungry, I can't lift for shit. I also can't lift on a full stomach either. I usually eat a banana before my workout. Its just enough sugar to get rid of the hunger feeling.



Bananas make me feel worse for some reason. I have to eat an avocado or an apple. The smoothie worked like a charm though.


----------



## snake (Jun 6, 2017)

Beezy said:


> Thanks Snake,
> It's only tough in the morning. I get up at 4:30 to lift because it's my only chance. I have no appetite at that time. Plus my preworkout is crap if I eat with it.



You're not going to bed on an empty gut are you?


----------



## Beezy (Jun 6, 2017)

Never... I'm always at my hungriest at bedtime.


----------



## Atom1 (Jul 18, 2017)

65 grams of fat a day. My magic number. Let the carbs be consumed!


----------

